# toe drag



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

if you do just pick up a pair of palmer power links


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If by little bit you mean 3/4 inch or less, then no, it won't bother you. If it's more than an inch, you may have trouble, but you'll have to test it out for yourself.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

they make a midwide version of the burton air called the burton royale, i ride it with my 10.5s fine. you should prob look into that more...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

153 with size 11 feet? how tall are you? do you just have large feet? im a size 12 but im 6'3 which means no go on a 153.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> 153 with size 11 feet? how tall are you? do you just have large feet? im a size 12 but im 6'3 which means no go on a 153.


boardlenght is chosen with your weight not your height...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

falconis said:


> boardlenght is chosen with your weight not your height...


if you choose board length on weight alone your stupid. it also depends on what you plan on riding, and height. the board should come between your chin and eyes as a general rule. and i wouldn't recommend a kid who's 5'4 get a 155 for jibbing would you? even if his weight fell into that category. 

and for the future posters i also realize its possible to be short skinny and have a big foot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I've heard that anything over an 1 1/2 inches is too much.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

One inch is too much for me. I'd get a different board if I had an inch and a half. It's personal choice though. I don't like when my toes hit the snow, hehe.

I assume you mean 1 1/2 inch on each side. 3 inches total is a big overhang.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

i think your at too much before you get to 1 1/2 inches. but i dident ever know this was problem unless your boot size was an 11.5 or higher.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> if you choose board length on weight alone your stupid. it also depends on what you plan on riding, and height. the board should come between your chin and eyes as a general rule. and i wouldn't recommend a kid who's 5'4 get a 155 for jibbing would you? even if his weight fell into that category.
> 
> and for the future posters i also realize its possible to be short skinny and have a big foot.


You wouldn't happen to work at a sports store, would you?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> You wouldn't happen to work at a sports store, would you?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> if you choose board length on weight alone your stupid. it also depends on what you plan on riding, and height. the board should come between your chin and eyes as a general rule. and i wouldn't recommend a kid who's 5'4 get a 155 for jibbing would you? even if his weight fell into that category.
> 
> and for the future posters i also realize its possible to be short skinny and have a big foot.


If the kid weighed 180 lbs i would recommend him a 154 for jibbing yes...the nose to eyes thing really only works for those people with "average" body weights for their height. The really tall skinny people, or short chubby people cant use it very well...i mean..how does your height effect how much pressure you are putting down on the board? The answer is zero 

The only other thing to take into consideration is if you are very tall(6'+), you are likely to have larger feet and may require a wide board.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My board doesn't even come up to my chin and it is a 165...

No way I'd go bigger unless I was boarding in 500 foot pow in Antarctica or something.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> My board doesn't even come up to my chin and it is a 165...
> 
> No way I'd go bigger unless I was boarding in 500 foot pow in Antarctica or something.


lol, 500 foot pow sounds dangerous..or like a really big pool of snow?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Imagine sinking in THAT. I'd go wide. :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Taller = Wider Stance = Easier to spin the board = Can handle something bigger.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm 1m 85 and my board doesn't reach my chin , i do mostly park and jib
but if i want to carv and get speed it is still possible
because i'm in the weight catagorie


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

falconis said:


> i'm 1m 85 and my board doesn't reach my chin , i do mostly park and jib
> but if i want to carv and get speed it is still possible
> because i'm in the weight catagorie


So if im 5'9 with size 13 shoe I should get wide board


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

stevendogking said:


> So if im 5'9 with size 13 shoe I should get wide board


With a size 13, you need a wide board no matter how tall you are....


----------

